
Android re-engineered for PC. Meet Remix OS. - lahdo
http://www.jide.com/remixos-for-pc
======
LukeB_UK
Previous discussions:

140 days ago -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10886979](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10886979)

144 days ago -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10861334](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10861334)

------
kybernetikos
Personally, I love the idea, but please double check the EULA before using -
[1] is eyeopening.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10888760](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10888760)

------
timlyo
I just don't really get why I'd want Android on my desktop/laptop. I can't
imagine the interface being anything but clunky.

~~~
kar1181
If you run a small business and don't need a full blown windows setup - nor
want to figure out linux it's perfect. We have folks who come in and do work
and all they need is chrome.

You can imagine slightly more complex work requirements, but remix (and
chromebooks) fit the bill perfectly. And most importantly, they are cheap to
setup and manage.

~~~
wonks
With more and more businesses using stuff in-browser, I have been wondering
for a while if people will bother to continue paying for Windows seats

~~~
digi_owl
Say hello to ChromeOS, that has been aimed at this very issue for some years.

Never mind that moving forward, ChromeOS will be able to run Android apps.

~~~
hackney
Exactly. Why in the hell would one want to change their current non-google
device into a 'playstore' portal ????? I just don't see it.

~~~
digi_owl
I would consider doing so to an XP machine.

But i would use Android-x86.

[http://www.android-x86.org/](http://www.android-x86.org/)

------
Zigurd
It seems as if this is where mainstream Android is going, anyway. They may
find a market in "retrofit" installations on PCs since I doubt Google would
make an official PC release. But hardware like Pixel C is is going to be a
better way to blend mobile and desktop computing.

I'll probably try it on an old laptop.

------
threatofrain
As Jide is a Chinese company based in Beijing, and as their OS is closed-
source, I cannot see the means by which they can honor their statements on
user privacy. I believe they simply don't possess such prerogative.

~~~
GordonS
To be fair, many would now have the same concerns about US-based companies.

~~~
threatofrain
An entirely legitimate concern if you're in an EU member state or a place with
superior protections.

While the EU may look at the US and think of how they have much better
protections, both the EU and the US can look at China and see a difference of
magnitudes. The standard EULA for companies operating in China already speaks
volumes.

